

E Ink touts e-readers with color, capacitive touch - surki
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/index2.php?option=content&task=view&id=50045

======
berntb
Can anyone answer these?

    
    
      That Pearl variant -- how fast page turns?
      Is 80 chars width (code) readable on a Kindle DX? Others?
          If so, how many lines of code?
      Are there open source format converters to AZW?
      Can you make margin notes on a Kindle? Upload the notes?
    
      (Is E Ink really an alternative to waiting for Pixel Qi in [i]Pads?)
    

Edit: I googled page turn speed. One second. Too slow to browse, still. (I
thought the time had gone down? Sigh...)

~~~
wazoox
I don't think it's as slow as this. It doesn't feel that slow, at least.

~~~
berntb
Exact numbers seems to not be in reviews, strangely enough... Which probably
means they are bad.

This has some values that supports around a second. (Browsing a book, PDFs are
probably slower).

<http://kindle2buy.com/?p=137>

Frustrating for me; E Ink is probably more readable than Pixel Qi. But I want
to browse code and generated PDFs from documentation etc.

